# TPO results



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

I have had two labs taken over a month long period and am curious about the results.

The first done on Sept. 14:
T3- .77
TSH- 2.43
TPO- <20

The second done on Sept. 24:
TSH- 6.1
TPO- <20

I have had 2 ultrasounds that have confirmed Hashimoto's Thyroiditis. I am having many symptoms some so bad I feel like I am dying right then and there. (Especially at night).

I hear from a lot of people that there TPO is sometimes in the thousands. I am wondering why mine are showing relatively normal and my TSH is bouncing around. I didn't think I would have any symptoms or have the disease without the TPO levels being high.

Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

Interesting. Have you ever had a TSI test?

There are a few things that cause TSH to bounce around like that. First would be Hashi's. Next would be Graves and Hashi's mixed so you get this push/pull effect. Next would be a TSH secreting pituitary tumor. An MRI would rule out the tumor.

More likely than not its some form of Hashi's and I would bet if your TPO and TG antibodies are low, you may have TSI causing this back and forth.

I have high TSI but I also have very high TPO and TG - in the thousands and my TSH can go from 18 to 5 within a week or two and for me its usually when my TSI is flaring up.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

peaches said:


> I have had two labs taken over a month long period and am curious about the results.
> 
> The first done on Sept. 14:
> T3- .77
> ...


Hi, Peaches! What did they see on the ultra-sound that confirmed the diagnosis of Hashimoto's; would you know?


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

They said that my thyroid was very "patchy" looking and the one lobe was a bit bigger than the other. The doctor that read the first one said it was classic Hashimoto's.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

peaches said:


> They said that my thyroid was very "patchy" looking and the one lobe was a bit bigger than the other. The doctor that read the first one said it was classic Hashimoto's.


Ultra-sound is good but not as good as a radioactive uptake scan. Sometimes ultra-sound does not pick up smaller nodules and this could be a serious oversight sometimes. I did not like the "patchy" word. Wonder what that means?


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

The ultrasound that they said looked "patchy" was done two years ago and it was a repeat of an ultrasound that the Nurse Practitioner at my Gyno's office had ordered. That one said there was a 1 centimeter lump on my thyroid. The second ultrasound ruled that out but that my thyroid was "patchy" and it was Hashimoto's. The third ultrasound that I had done just last month confirmed the second ultrasounds findings of Hashimoto's.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

peaches said:


> The ultrasound that they said looked "patchy" was done two years ago and it was a repeat of an ultrasound that the Nurse Practitioner at my Gyno's office had ordered. That one said there was a 1 centimeter lump on my thyroid. The second ultrasound ruled that out but that my thyroid was "patchy" and it was Hashimoto's. The third ultrasound that I had done just last month confirmed the second ultrasounds findings of Hashimoto's.


Thanks, now I got it!! LOL!! I am trying to keep up w/ a lot of posters here.


----------

